# Attack



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like I has been happening a lot this past little while with our cockapoos. But it happened to lady today...we were t the dog park in the off leash area, I was at one end and my husband was walking to the other end lady was happily following him...she sniffed a dog who came towards her and the dog lunged at her neck...I went running when I heard her yelping...then lady got free, the dog grabbed her by the ear and started thrashing...I was yelling at the dog, my husband was yelling at the dog and the owner just kept saying no, no, no...I pushed the dog and she let go of lady...now I know this in most situations is the wrong thing to do, but I picked up lady....thank god I did, the dog kept jumping at me to get at lady. I pushed it off with my knee, and did not put lady down until the woman had her dog back on it's leash....which was 1o minutes... The woman needed help to wrangle the dog then had to pin her to get her leashed back up. She did come over to see if lady was ok but then said " I don't know what gets into her sometimes" .... I just can't believe if the dog does this sometimes....that you would ever let your dog off its lead! lady is fine...thank goodness...but she was very shaken....we made sure to stay at the park and attempt to get her playing with other dogs so as not to keep her afraid...she did remain timid... Even tho we stayed for an hour...we are arranging a doggy date for her with some neighbor dogs so that she can gain some confidence. She had a three hour nap afterwards.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Poor Lady I hopeshe gets over this and enjoys her doggy date xx


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

I am really afraid of dog parks, off lead areas for this very reason. Luckily I live in a rural area with loads of room for Ruben to run and play freely and I take him to my friends farm to interact with dogs that I know and can trust. 

That dog and lady should not be allowed back at the park. Simple.


----------



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

Aw.. I'm glad Lady is ok, and got to play with some nicer doggies afterwards. And I hope she has loads of fun on her puppy date!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mo thats awful, I hope she is ok and well done for trying to stay at the park for a while. The only thing I can think of is all these people work all week and only walk their dogs at the week end........by then they are a bit wired Or it could just be a week end for idiots, either way it is infuriating when your dog becomes a target.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Lady. I am glad she was ok if not a little shaken by it all. I just don't understand why people allow their dogs off lead in busy dog walking areas if they are prone to attacking other dogs.  I had the same with my neighbour but she is still out walking off lead. x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mo poor Lady, it is a horrid experience. When this happenend to Izzy I reported it to the dog warden who visited the owner and gave her a warning - do you have them in Ontario? Xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Poor Lady, what a dreadful experience, thank goodness she wasn't badly hurt. It does make you wonder how far it can go before something is done about irresponsible owners. Unfortunately it will probably be some kind of blanket ban on letting dogs out without leads, or make them all wear muzzles, punishing the well behaved ones too!
Hope you are all ok


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

How awful ,im so glad your both ok

While reading this i can hear on the news about a pitbull who has attcked a little girl at a park he has bitten off her ear and attacked her neck.

All owners must know their dogs inside out so if there is any possibility of their dog attcking another person or dog they should keep them on their leads at all times!!! it gets me so angry ,its the owners fault 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Poor lady, and what a fright for you  I hope she is soon over it and enjoys her time with a nice dog.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-16669297

Donna, is this the attack you mean? Awful awful awful, I can't imagine how that little girl and her family must be feeling.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh my darling Lady .. what a nightmare, I bet she was shaken up, love her ... sending you lots of love and cockapoo hugs ... xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that this has happened to Lady and hope she regains her confidence very soon and that you are all ok


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh how awful for you all, I'm sure you were all shaken, I hope your playdate goes well and that the lovely Lady continues to be her lovely friendly self. Wilf had a couple of does more cuffles and it has left him alittle nervous of certain dogs or situations...such a shame x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Everyone...my husband is terrified of dogs too...so this did not help...and he has been blaming himself. he thinks it's his fault that she got attacked becasue she followed him...silly I know...but now I am going to have to work on getting both of their confidence levels back to where they were... there is a labradoodle on our street who we have arranged in a few days to have the puppy date with...and we will see if Lady's boyfriend the basset hound can come too...hopefully she will get back to herself...she was very winey afterwards when a dog would come towards her..I really hope this isnt permanent.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwww Mo, poor lady  I'm so glad she's okay though! & I think if you continue to keep socialising her she will be okay & get her confidence back. But at least she's okay! That's the main thing. 

I hate irresponsible owners, such stupid people live in this world.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Mo, how is Lady today?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is doing ok....she was more herself this morning, but seemed sleepy....more than usual. hubby will be home with her now....this morning she went to her crate without me giving her a treat to entice her to go in, which is great....tho not her.....I am sure she will be fine...I just really need to get her out playing.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Lady, and you guys, what a shock!! There is a lady in Windsor with a beagle that can be unpredictable (he bit a gorgeous dalmation who is as soft as you like and left her needing 10 stitches) yet his owner insists on letting him off his lead.

People are so selfish at times and ruin it for all the nice dogs.

Hope you, hubby and Lady are ok though xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh no how awful poor lady! It makes me so angry when people know their dogs arent great with other dogs but continue to let them off the lead!! xxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Lady - hope she soon gets her confidence back.

Hope your husband can regain his confidence too and realises it was not his fault at all.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

How scary  I hope that lady never lets her dog offleash again!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, it makes me so cross! Poor Lady! Why don't people go for behavioural training if they want to let their dogs off lead. And unless and until then, keep them on the lead!


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Lady being attacked, if my dog went for other animals I would keep him on a long lead when other dogs were around, some people are unbelievable.My dog Eddie was hurt by a greyhound when he had just had his injections at 11 weeks old and ended up in the animal hospital for 3 nights with a broken jaw.The dogs owner shouted to us as his dog belted towards us 'dont worry he is friendly'! However he is absolutely fine with other dogs and plays with all sorts from cute spaniels to the scariest looking staffie/rotweiller/akita crosses and the experience has just made him really sensible around other dogs.I think just keep her mixing with dogs and she will forget all about it very soon


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

As many of you may know this is my pet hate. I have no problem with picking Hattie up (I know dog trainers say you should never do this) however if I pick her up and I get bitten then the offending owner will hopefully end up in court. Unfortunatly it is not a criminal offence for one dog to attack another but it is an offence for a dog to be dangerously out of control so bring it on bite me and I will see you in court!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> As many of you may know this is my pet hate. I have no problem with picking Hattie up (I know dog trainers say you should never do this) however if I pick her up and I get bitten then the offending owner will hopefully end up in court. Unfortunatly it is not a criminal offence for one dog to attack another but it is an offence for a dog to be dangerously out of control so bring it on bite me and I will see you in court!


Dog wardens can place conditions onto dogs that have shown aggression towards other dogs. They can insist that they are kept on a lead and or muzzled. It is always worth reporting these incidents to the dog warden as these calls are always logged, the more they get about a particular dog, the bigger the case against them and therefore the more they can do about them.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Poor Lady, and poor you  All of these posts are making me very nervous about taking Scarlett out (she just got her last shot last week). Glad to hear that she is alright, but this definitely shouldn't happen so frequently!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

So glad to hear that Lady is OK. Hopefully she will regain her confidence quickly.

Oakley has been fine since his incident at the weekend & we went to puppy training class tonight & he was totally unfazed by the 10 other dogs.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the support everyone.
We don't have something called a dog warden as far as I know....we have shelters and officers but they are generally dealing with larger cases. I also don't know the lady...or where she lives, or have ever seen her before.

Maria, I am so glad that little Oakley was un phased!! that is fantastic.

Lady yelped tonight when I touched the under side of her neck which worried me....we have a vet apointment for her yearly check up on saturday....so we will just have to see


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

This happened to me when I was out walking with Griff a couple of weeks ago, but it was a Staffy puppy that had got out the owners house. Griff was on the lead and it just came up and bit him, I know I did the wrong thing but i lifted Griff up and it preceeded to bite my ankle. It then ran across the road to another dog which was on the lead and also bit that one to, then horror of horrors it ran on the road and was knocked over by a car, will never forget the noise it made. It came out from under the car and bolted. I managed to track down the owner who said I don't know how she is getting out. I have since heard that they could not find it for about 2 hours and eventually found it cowering in a corner, and that they had not even taken it to the vet . Luckily Griff has not been affected by it and has started his training classes, which he just loves, especially the ramps etc, think I might have to go down the agility route with him lol.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm glad griff s ok...and you too


----------



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

*Who needs the license?..*



ali-s.j. said:


> Poor Lady, what a dreadful experience, thank goodness she wasn't badly hurt. It does make you wonder how far it can go before something is done about irresponsible owners. Unfortunately it will probably be some kind of blanket ban on letting dogs out without leads, or make them all wear muzzles, punishing the well behaved ones too!
> Hope you are all ok


Perhaps it is the owners who should be licensed!!!

On my beach no dogs are permitted off leash" during the season, and the hours are restricted during the rest of the year, and the number of permits are limited at that. (we are only 1400 permanent residents year round). In order to obtain an off leash permit the dog must display his. " manners" to the Self appointed Permit Czar (he is neither a breeder, trainer, Vet or any other animal professional, nor is he the island's animal control officer.). The standard for approval is not quite as high as the AKC's Good Citizen Award used to be, but the guidelines are similar. 

I am sorry about your (Lady, you and your husband), and appreciate the warning. I am in no hurry to visit a dog park with either Ollie or Morgan 
More on Mr Morgan in the appropriate forum,
Monica



be.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Kate glad to hear that Griff & you are OK.

Amanda, hope that Lady gets on OK at the Vet appointment. Sending huge hugs from me & Oakley XXX


----------

